
Startups for the rest of us - jamiequint
http://www.miketaber.net/articles/StartupsForTheRestOfUs.aspx
======
sherman
Interesting read. Moving away from your family is tough and you definitely are
taking a chance if you quit your job or move to do the whole YC thing.
However, it has been successful for one of the founders of Zenter who just
found out they were expecting a baby the day he applied to YC.

Working on projects on the side is great, but if you're in a market with other
competitors, you might watch them pass you by.

Anyone know how many YC founders quit their normal jobs after applying and
accepting funding?

